# Floppy e cdrom nao funfa

## Festrati

Oi..

Já fiz de tudo e meu floppy nem cdrom não monta...

poderiam me dar uma ajuda# 

já revirei tudo no meu fstab..

e nada 

alguem saca a linha correta para adicionar?

----------

## humpback

Para a floopy:

/dev/fd0               /mnt/floopy        vfat            user,noauto,noatime,exec        0 0

Partindo do principio que é uma floopy em vfat... as opções que tem permitem que qq utilizador possa montar.

O cdrom:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

Agora aqui é mais compliicado.... Tens de ver se é este o device (um dmesg deve ajudar)

----------

## fghellar

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Já fiz de tudo e meu floppy nem cdrom não monta...

 

O que exatamente tu queres dizer com "já fiz de tudo"? Quais comandos tu já tentaste e quais foram as mensagens resultantes? Há suporte no kernel para estes dispositivos e seus respectivos sistemas de arquivo?

----------

## RoadRunner

convém colocares aqui o teu fstab para podermos ajudar mais. Aém disso, diz também que tipo de cdrom é que usas, IDE, SCSI, emulação de SCSI num cdrom ide...

----------

## Vanquirius

Vc tá falando de montar automático???

Mesmo sem tar no fstab, se o device tiver listado vc deve conseguir montar ele...

tenta ls /dev/*

ou ls /dev/cdroms* para ser mais prático...

A linha típica de montagem de cd e'

"mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -o ro -t iso9660 /mnt/cdrom"

e de disquete

"mount /dev/fd0 -t vfat /mnt/floppy"

Se vc quer que ele monte os cds automáticamente talvez vc queira experimentar o supermount...

Sem + informação fica difícil di ajudar =/

----------

## Festrati

O cdrom consegui logo depois de postar essa msg...

o problema era o floppy

a minha linha no fstab estava errada mais 

modifiquei de acordo com a linha que o  humpback informou

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/fd0 /mnt/floopy vfat user,noauto,noatime,exec 0 0

 

dae funcionou obrigado a todos que responderam....  :Smile: 

----------

